# Ding! Dong! Wrap - Free Pattern till April 30th



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

The Pattern is FREE to download on Wednesday April 17th 2013 and for the rest of the month.

Enter Coupon code: frabjousjoy at the checkout.

http://artemisadornments.com/2013/04/17/ding-dong/

This is what she says about this pattern:
"Ding! Dong! is an utterly fabulous entirely celebratory pattern with which to make yourself a glorious wrap or stole, scarf or even a small baby blanket or throw for your comfy couch. The pattern is perfect for lace beginners, fully explained and ideal for those who want to try chart knitting for the first time. If you are an accomplished lace knitter Ding! Dong! is a suitably relaxing project, perfectly soothing and gently joyous."


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for that link! I got my download.  I love charted lace patterns, but I just *know* there'll be many others who'll be ticked off that it's _only_ charted.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Thank for for that lovely link.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, lovely.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you. Very pretty scarf.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you, I love it and have just got it


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

The are also some lovely and unusual patterns that are free on this site. Thanks for the post.

pzoe


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Love it. Looks pretty easy too.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you for the link! As for tbe chart only...I guess sooner or later you gotta do it!


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It's a lovely shawl for spring and I could see some nice yarns complimenting the design for fall as well.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the link to a beautiful wrap.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I just remembered that, when he was being polite, my father would refer to another driver (who'd just made a dangerous maneuver in traffic) as a dingdong! Maybe not the best name for a pretty stole?!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Very pretty. thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks so much! I never thought I could knit from charts til I tried it. Made a lot of mistakes, learned to use a lifeline and now look forward to chart knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Betty White said:


> Thanks so much! I never thought I could knit from charts til I tried it. Made a lot of mistakes, learned to use a lifeline and now look forward to chart knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

rdejam said:


> The Pattern is FREE to download on Wednesday April 17th 2013 and for the rest of the month.
> 
> Enter Coupon code: frabjousjoy at the checkout.
> 
> ...


Thank U! I never did charted yet.. Russian Purse will be my 'first' attempt at following a chart.. looking at the chart for this it does not look to be that hard to follow. Least wise compared to many others I have seen.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks! I downloaded it and it is perfect for the pink yarn I have. I was looking to make something from the 4 skeins I have and it will work perfectly!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Betty White said:


> Thanks so much! I never thought I could knit from charts til I tried it. Made a lot of mistakes, learned to use a lifeline and now look forward to chart knitting.


Well, "famous named lady", :wink: what yarn did you yuse and what size needle(s)?


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Thankyou, it is lovely.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Lovely! Thank you for the link.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

thank you for the link.


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

How beautiful!! Thanks!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Thanks! I downloaded it and it is perfect for the pink yarn I have. I was looking to make something from the 4 skeins I have and it will work perfectly!


I love your needle-gauge/avatar! Did you get it at: http://www.kiwiknitting.com/index.html ?? I saw mention of it, but nowhere to order it.

No, of course I don't _need_ another needle gauge, but it's a CAT! It's lovely!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I love your needle-gauge/avatar! Did you get it at: http://www.kiwiknitting.com/index.html ?? I saw mention of it, but nowhere to order it.
> 
> No, of course I don't _need_ another needle gauge, but it's a CAT! It's lovely!


I'm sorry to have to tell you that after 40 minutes of phone calls and one very uninterested lady, they no longer have that particular cat needle gauge. 
However, this is the gauge I had as an icon just this morning and 29 people, over the last 3 months, have asked about and even bought it. I'll post it and the link here. http://store.puffinco.com/servlet/Categories?category=Knitting%20Gauges


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell you that after 40 minutes of phone calls and one very uninterested lady, they no longer have that particular cat needle gauge.
> However, this is the gauge I had as an icon just this morning and 29 people, over the last 3 months, have asked about and even bought it. I'll post it and the link here. http://store.puffinco.com/servlet/Categories?category=Knitting%20Gauges


Thank you. 
Sorry to have caused you so much trouble! I can live without it, ... and keep a watch on eBay for one to show up there!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you.
> Sorry to have caused you so much trouble! I can live without it, ... and keep a watch on eBay for one to show up there!


The woman at the site said they are made by a man in Wisconsin but she didn't have any now. Didn't "have the time" to find his name. Wants me to call back later, they are having a large yarn sale and are loaded with customers.

Take the image and see if you can find it through Google.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Tried. No luck. Just as well. It's a want, not a need.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

this will force me to actually learn to knit from a chart. Looking forward to it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Roe said:


> this will force me to actually learn to knit from a chart. Looking forward to it. Thanks for the link.


:thumbup:


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks so much! I love this pattern....can't wait until I have time to try it out. Now to find the perfect yarn (of course in won't be in my stash!) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

The Kiwi Knitting Company
2540 E. 6th Street Tucson, AZ. 
(520) 881-1319
Mon - Sat	10am to 6pm

http://www.kiwiknitting.com/aboutUs.html


----------

